# 1996 Nissan 200SX SE-R suspension Help Please!!!!!



## jrd21 (Jan 1, 2004)

I was wondering what you guys think about my plans, I welcome all input.

I have a 96' 200SX SE-R that I am starting to modify and work on and I am starting with the suspension. I am wondering if I should buy a set of the Suspension Techniques lowering springs that drop the car 1.5" or should I get the Eibach Pro lowering springs that lower the the car 1.4". I was basically wondering if the ST springs are any good? I am not into road racing I primarily want the springs for the nice appearance it will give my car. I am going with the 1.5" drop instead of the 2" drop because I was hoping that the ride quality would not suffer to bad. I am on a tight budget so if anyone has some other suggestions please let me know. I was planning on going with the Tockico HP blue shocks or I might go with the KYB AGX since that is what it looks like everyone else likes the best. Please let me know what you guys think about these ST springs should I go for them I found them at half price from a friend. Are they worth it??

PS: Also does anyone know anything about the Tein springs? Where is the best place to buy them. I saw that they have a spring kit that only lowers my car 1". Do you guys think these springs would be any good, and if so where can I find them online?

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

personaly i would go with the eibach pro kit and kyb-agx. ST springs i have heard of but know no one that has them on the B14. Tein is a very good manufacturer and they are well know in japan . you can probaly find em on ebay. look to pay anywhere from $150-190 :cheers:


----------



## mrRICEguy (Jan 1, 2004)

and dont forget to get the motivational rear mounts......they'll help a lot with the bottoming....and tokico shocks...they'll blow out with lowering springs...stick with kyb agx =)


----------

